# Skinny Mini Mares



## Jenks (Aug 10, 2006)

A friend pointed me here and asked me to post it here when I mentioned receiving this. I received an email showing these mares asking for help. I believe it's from a rescue but she asks for help....

A woman has called and emailed me and said you passed my # along to her. I appreciate that. Can you please pass these pics along to anyone you know could help?

Here they are. Thanks for your help in advance! You can see from the pics how absolutely horrible they have been treated. What a shame!!!! Thanks, Stacy [email protected]

ps, dont have a pic of the stallion but I have more info on him... 32 inches amha and 5 years old. VERY gentle and can be gelded after a bit more weight is put on.

I think they are sweet. I feel really sad for the one I call Melanie, the black one. She still has lots of spirit though. I love them.

This is Scarlet and her filly foal Tara.












This is Melanie and her filly foal Bonnie Blue bell


----------



## Champ (Aug 10, 2006)

Poor things....where are they located?

Champ


----------



## Jenks (Aug 10, 2006)

Georgia, USA.....they were taken/rescued from Athens, GA

I just found another email from her, prior to the one with pictures! That's from AFTER rehab????Jeez!

Hi guys! Me again...Stacy Brown from SMBSminiatures.

>

> I am going to UGA in Athens next monday to pick up two minis and their new

> foals that have been starved. They will be up for adoption immediatly.

> They have been in rehab for 2 weeks and will need at least a month more of

> rehab before they can be released out of my care. They can go together or

> seperated.

> There is a black 4 year old mare 36 inches tall with a tiny black 3 week

> old filly by her side and a 5 year old chestnut 32 inch mare with a 2

> month old chestnut filly by her side. The fillies are in great shape..the

> mares are skin and bones. The faces on these horses are so beautiful and

> in no time they should rapidly recover from their torturous past lives. No

> registration on these horses.

>

> They have all been vaccinated and purge dewormed. They are being treated

> for dehydration and malnutrition right now. They have had their feet

> trimmed this week. They are all VERY friendly and gentle and come right to

> you begging for affection and food. The black mare supposedly rides and

> they are all kid friendly.

>

> I will be asking an adoption fee of $500 each. I am sorry but I will be

> out of pocket probably several thousand in feed and vet bills when this is

> all over so I must at least recoup some $. There is also an AMHA appaloosa

> stallion (dont know his age and paper work needs updating) for adoption

> fee of $200. I need to have the $ in advance on him because I will NOT be

> bringing him home from Athens otherwise and will not be handeling his

> adoption after monday and will have no contacts on him after that. I have

> no room for a stallion right now and that is very unfortunate because he

> needs a good home asap. PLEASE pass this info on to anyone who can help or

> would like to adopt these horses.

>

> OPEN YOUR HEART AND HELP THESE BABIES HAVE THE LOVE AND ATTENTION THEY

> DESERVE!!!!! Thanks for your help...Stacy Brown [email protected] or 1

> 706 318 3013. Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't live close enough to help you





good luck I hope they all find loving homes!

Champ


----------



## Jenks (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have them, but Thanks! My hands are full with full-size rescues and personal horses myself, plus I've never had minis.....


----------



## kaykay (Aug 10, 2006)

i will email and see if they still need help with the stallion

Kay


----------



## Mona (Aug 10, 2006)

*A quick update with GOOD NEWS!*

I just spoke with Stacey on the phone, and all minis with the exception of Tara have already been adopted! :aktion033:

As for the owner, he was given the ultimatum of either turning them over, or being turned in to the authorities...he chose to surrender them, so unfortunately, he gets away with this cruel case of neglect. :no: But at least they are out of there now!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks mona!!! I just now popped on so didnt know about it. So the appy stallion also got a home?

Kay


----------



## Frankie (Aug 10, 2006)

I just talked with Stacy.

The stallion was the first to be adopted out.

She is trying to get through all the emails, there are a ton.


----------



## shortymisty (Aug 10, 2006)

Last I heard they have all been adopted, but could be mistaken, tried to get Scarlett but just didn't have the truck boo hoo, good thing it turned out OK though


----------



## Jenks (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG. You people are amazing! I wish people were more enthusiastic about full sized horses and all animals! You guys act!

PS Thank you. I am going to pick up a yearling Icelandic/QH rescue, in TN and may be a bit stretched for it, but I just couldn't help these lil guys. Not equipped, knowledgeable, etc.


----------



## Jenks (Aug 11, 2006)

Just in case any of you are interested, here are some rescues that are desperate for homes. I just sent her some $ (I am the secretary), but getting these guys homes is really what it's all about....

Daisy - 23 y/o 16hh bay TB mare, ridable but still needs weight before she

can be ridden - $300

Sandy - 15 y/o 13hh palomino pony mare, unknown riding training as she still

needs weight - $300

Arial - 1 y/o should mature to 15.3hh TB/QH filly, halter and lead broke -

$475

There are more on the site and pictures of the above mentioned, www.heavenlymeadows.org if you are interested....


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 11, 2006)

I am in Georgia and I can help take on any minis that need rescuing if you can pass my name and number on to them I would appreciate it. In case there is a next time.

Susan Stanley

Chatsworth Georgia

CMHR Board Member

1-706-847-0200


----------



## Jenks (Aug 14, 2006)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 15, 2006)

I am just so glad to hear that the little minis now have a happy ending, in a new loving and caring homes. Corinne


----------

